# What Clippers do you use?



## HappyHavaneses (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey everyone, me and Chester are going to be taking a trip for the next couple of months and I don't know if we are always going to be around a groomers so I might have to give him a trim or two myself. I did this with my dogs when I was younger but with Chester I always bring him into the groomers, he loves it. Now I need to get a pair of clippers for him, and I was wondering what you all would suggest. I don't want to get any professional clippers but something good, around $100 would probably be the top of my budget. Let me know what you all think please, we are getting very excited for our trip 

I thought why not listen to the advice given to me, and then thanks to a link I saw in an ad I found some hair shears on https://www.for-sale.ie/hair-shears that just arrived yesterday. I am a little nervous (as is Chester) but I think this will be a great new stage in our relationship  Also I will save money on the groomers!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

This is what I have and I like it. Luna HATES the groomer, so I do all the grooming at home (but she is in a very short cut, because she does not enjoy grooming-and neither do I).

http://m.zoohit.si/shop/psi/nega_zascita_psa/aparati/strizenje/318277

Sorry about it not being in english, and so you don't loose time, this website ships only to Slovenia and Croatia...

I bet other members will be more helpfull than me...lol
Well at leat you know somebody likes the oster clippers... Oh, I like the oster scissors too...

I wish you luck!

PS: Where are you going?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I don't think "good" and "under $100" go in the same conversation about clippers. Good clippers are not cheap, and poor ones don't cut evenly, snag and pull, get hot, run noisy, and make things uncomfortable for your dog and unpleasant for you.

Honestly, if that was all I had to spend on clippers, I'd buy a pair of cheap but sharp shears and another pair of thinning shears from Sally's, and I'd scissor cut him. It takes a bit longer, but you can do a better job than with clippers, and spend less money. The first time I did Pixel I used shears. I took my time, and I think she came out adorable.

Then you can save up for a GOOD set of clippers some time in the future. You'll still need the shears for his head and feet anyway!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I got this
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...3A43134FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
I alsogot set of longer combs for the clipper originally intended for the Havaneses.

While I have not use it on the Havaneses (I ended up keeping them long), I have used it many times on a mini schnauzer and pomeranian in the last 2 years. Gets the job done. The blade gets hot so I have several sets of blade to swap to (and different sizes)

However I did get the lowest end Kenchii curving shears and thinning shears (about $80 each) and I used those a lot for their feet and sani-trims. Thinning shears are worth it (don't bother with cheap thinning shears), I use it any time I want to cut hair to shorter length. It keeps from having ugly lines of the scissors cuts and produce a natural look.

If you are looking for more instruction, I purchased this video and really liked it (even I still have not trim my dog)
https://www.jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-33-the-havanese


----------



## HappyHavaneses (Jul 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I don't think "good" and "under $100" go in the same conversation about clippers. Good clippers are not cheap, and poor ones don't cut evenly, snag and pull, get hot, run noisy, and make things uncomfortable for your dog and unpleasant for you.
> 
> Honestly, if that was all I had to spend on clippers, I'd buy a pair of cheap but sharp shears and another pair of thinning shears from Sally's, and I'd scissor cut him. It takes a bit longer, but you can do a better job than with clippers, and spend less money. The first time I did Pixel I used shears. I took my time, and I think she came out adorable.
> 
> Then you can save up for a GOOD set of clippers some time in the future. You'll still need the shears for his head and feet anyway!


That is actually the respons I was looking for. I don't know when the last time was that I bought clippers so I really had no clue of the proper budget. I was thinking that $100 would be medium to high end but I guess not. Thanks for the insight, and the advice on the shears. We had to shave my uncle's Komondor like that and he always looked nice


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HappyHavaneses said:


> That is actually the respons I was looking for. I don't know when the last time was that I bought clippers so I really had no clue of the proper budget. I was thinking that $100 would be medium to high end but I guess not. Thanks for the insight, and the advice on the shears. We had to shave my uncle's Komondor like that and he always looked nice


You can do a really nice job with shears. In fact, the high-end Havanese grooms ARE done with shears, not clippers! 

(and there's a WHOLE lot less dog to cut down than on a Komondor! :laugh


----------



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

I havent used expensive clippers but I do really like my Wahl Arco SE which I got for about $100. I also bought the longer clipper combs to use with it and I havent had any issues. It cuts her fur very cleanly and doesnt get hot at all. I like that its cordless so its easy to maneuver around her body. I like to use the clippers on her entire body and then use thinning shears to cut around her face. I honestly think I do a better job than the groomer who made my poor puppy look like an old man. haha my gf was so upset.


----------



## queen-rapsody (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm using Wahl wireless clipper, best price and quality match for me, found in this dog clippers guide. Ardis was too expensive.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I do agree that you can do a great job with scissors, but I disagree that you can’t find a good pair of clippers under $100 if that’s the route you want to go. It may be a question of what you are looking for in a “good” pair of clippers. If you’re looking for something very quiet, cordless, with a lifetime warranty, or if you’re grooming multiple dogs, the definition of “good” may be different than mine! A “good” pair of human clippers is between $50-75 and if oiled appropriately and blades changed as needed will last at the very least 10-15 years of use once a month. My first pair of clippers from when I went to hair school lasted 2 years of daily use and was probably equivalent to a $30 model without guards. I still have them, they’re just a little loud and clunky. I bought better clippers to replace them and they were still only about $120 10+ years ago. They were a model that most high end stylists in my area I knew used at the time (I’ll admit I didn’t use clippers often after hair school, and I’m not in NY or California where “high end” means a different world) and I use them on my Hav without any problems now.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I should clarify, though, that there are a plethora of bad clippers around $40-50, I’m not saying that you shouldn’t read reviews and choose carefully, but there are models of corded Wahl, Andis, or Oster clippers that are good within your budget, especially if you don’t mind spending closer to $100. I’d be skeptical if anything cordless in that price range, though, unless it was just a trimmer.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I was going to post "but I got Perry's clippers for under $100 and they're good" but decided to go check how much I paid. Nope, just over $100


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm just beginning to clip Ellie because of Covid and the cost of grooming in NYC. And...sometimes she ends of looking more like a poodle because they don't cut the face properly.

Ellie has a thick coat which is always curly and extremely so in the summer. No matter how much I try to keep her mat-free, I'm convinced new ones appear while she's sleeping 
I did research and purchased a $60+ clipper. It sort of worked but caused great distress every time it hit a mat I hadn't caught beforehand. After about 40 minutes she would not let me near her with this clipper and has remained steadfastly opposed. She's right. This was not good enough for her curly, constantly matted coat and it hurt!

Since I wanted a cordless clipper, a groomer I respect recommended one made by Kenchii. She said it was the only cordless clipper that could go through Ellies thick curls and mats. 
Needless to say it is a lot more than $60 but will pay for itself if I succeed with two successful grooms. I'm going to order it and try.

Has anyone used the Kenchii Cordless 5 in 1 clipper? The blade is removable and it comes with combs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mlg said:


> I'm just beginning to clip Ellie because of Covid and the cost of grooming in NYC. And...sometimes she ends of looking more like a poodle because they don't cut the face properly.
> 
> Ellie has a thick coat which is always curly and extremely so in the summer. No matter how much I try to keep her mat-free, I'm convinced new ones appear while she's sleeping
> I did research and purchased a $60+ clipper. It sort of worked but caused great distress every time it hit a mat I hadn't caught beforehand. After about 40 minutes she would not let me near her with this clipper and has remained steadfastly opposed. She's right. This was not good enough for her curly, constantly matted coat and it hurt!
> ...


I would not use a cordless clipper for more than trimming feet or faces. As the battery wears down (which it will when clipping a whole dog) it is bound to slow, which will cause pulling and chopping at the coat. You will have a much easier time if you remove all mats before you even start to clip. Unless you are shaving the dog to the skin, you'll never get under or through mats without pulling and discomfort.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Personally I would be more cautious about cordless models in general with regard to clippers. There are a couple of good ones out there with good warranties, at least human clippers, but they’re going to be $150-200 minimum, and that seems overkill to me unless it’s a long term investment in home grooming, not just to get through Covid. If you are looking at frequent or permanent home grooming, though, definitely invest in something high quality. They will last forever if you change the blades, maintain them, etc. 

There are a few decent ones out there at a lower price point, at least as far as human clippers, but they’d definitely be corded. 

Cordless trimmers, either neck trimmers for humans or pet trimmers, I do find really useful and they are pretty inexpensive. Since they don’t need to be really powerful to trim feet and do little touch ups, they are also quiet. You would never be able to do a full groom with them comfortably, though. If you aren’t sure how much grooming you want to do, maybe you’re looking to stretch the time between grooming visits, that’s where I would start. You may be able to use what you already purchased in that manner, and as you gain more experience and learn what your preferences are, find something corded to use with it.

Along with a pair of thinning shears, because they hide learning mistakes


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have some high quality clippers but never use them. I just use scissors. I have a straight shear and recently got curved shears which I really like. A dog has lots of curvy areas and the curved shears work well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The clippers I currently like best is the Andis 2 speed. Right now they seem to be out of stock, but they are very quiet and stay cool:

https://www.petedge.com/an-ag-2-spd-clipper-w-10-blade


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I have some high quality clippers but never use them. I just use scissors. I have a straight shear and recently got curved shears which I really like. A dog has lots of curvy areas and the curved shears work well.


Just wanted to add that Mia's hair grows out at different rates in different places. With the shears you can touch up different areas easily.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Just wanted to add that Mia's hair grows out at different rates in different places. With the shears you can touch up different areas easily.


Even with Pixel, who I have professionally groomed all the time, her bangs grow out too fast (just like mine!) And I end up trimming her facial hair in between her regular groomings!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Even with Pixel, who I have professionally groomed all the time, her bangs grow out too fast (just like mine!) And I end up trimming her facial hair in between her regular groomings!


I don't worry too much if I trim Mia uneven because in another week she will be uneven anyway!


----------

